# Root mount waiting for: CAM when installer is loading



## KubaOP10 (May 12, 2021)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE on Thinkpad T42 after selecting option 1 in bootloader installer does some init process and then keeps saying "Root mount waiting for: CAM". I'm installing using usb stick. I used ISO image and .img memstick but result was the same.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 12, 2021)

Try 12.1 or 12.0 (or even 11.x) then freebsd-update(8) to 12.2.


----------

